# E40001 Dovetail



## lemonmolive (11 Jan 2012)

Hello

I wonder if anyone can help me. My dad has an ELU E40001 Dovetail but has recently lost his instruction manual.

Would anyone out there have a copy that we could perhaps copy? We would be more than willing to pay for it as my dad cannot use it without the instructions.

Many thanks


----------



## RogerP (11 Jan 2012)

You may just find something at grizzly ... worth a look anyway.


----------



## lemonmolive (12 Jan 2012)

Thank you very much for your assistance Roger, I have emailed them this morning.

Thanks again


----------



## flh801978 (17 Jan 2012)

if you still need it I have a copy scanned ready to send to you


----------



## lemonmolive (6 Feb 2012)

flh801978

Yes please.....sorry have not been on here for a while but if you have a copy I am definately interested. 

I can send payment through the post if you let me know how much.

Thanks very much


----------



## Neil mac (28 Mar 2021)

flh801978 said:


> if you still need it I have a copy scanned ready to send to you


Hi, I'm in exactly the same position as lemonmolive ie I have a elu E40001 dovetail jig with no manual. Been playing with it and think I've got the hang of how to use it but a manual could be useful. Do you still have a scan of yours?


----------



## flh801978 (28 Mar 2021)

Ye send your email in a pm


----------



## Neil mac (28 Mar 2021)

New to the site, can't work out how to do that


----------



## Inspector (28 Mar 2021)

Neil mac said:


> New to the site, can't work out how to do that



Click on his name on the left side of his post. A box opens up and Start Conversation is one of the choices. Click on it and do whatever writing etc you want and then click Start Conversation at the bottom and off it goes. When you get a reply there will be a red number with the envelope on the top right of the screen. Click on the envelope and you should be able to figure it out from there.

Pete


----------

